# Bosch S4 Battery warranty query



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Evening Guys,

Question about my sisters MK5 Golf Match.
Back in April 2011, sisters car had trouble starting. Called out RAC, patrolman diagnosed the battery being knackered. she purchased a Bosch S4 battery from the patrolman and he fitted it. Problem sorted.
Fast forward to present day - car wouldn't start and had to get a jump. Although my sister is no longer part of the RAC (or have any cover at all), she rang them and patrolman attended . He diagnosed the battery being faulty but told her the battery was out of warranty. She pulled out the receipt and on the description, it says

"RAC batteries 36 month Warranty. Bosch 075 S4 Battery"

My sister now has to pay £30 to the RAC for the call out (as the battery is out of warranty) and fork out for a new battery.

Now, i thought all Bosch S4 Batteries carried 4 years warranty. Can anyone clarify this? I was contemplating taking the Bosch battery to her nearest Bosch authorised dealer with receipt and see if they would honour the warranty but was worried i would get laughed out of the shop!

any ideas?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes, Bosch S4 batteries come with a 4yr warranty, S5's come with a 5yr warranty.

See link:

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/V...503f598f4a615f74e2d6db74af0f12128937e3&000020

Just did a random vehicle search but the details are of the warranty are there to see.

Alex


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You will get laughed at as your warranty is with RAC and not any other Bosch dealer as this was asked in another thread albeit about a completely different product.

You need to call RAC and get them to honour it


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Yes, Bosch S4 batteries come with a 4yr warranty, S5's come with a 5yr warranty.
> 
> See link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex. I was concerned as the receipt from the RAC stipulated a 36 month warranty and didn't know if this supersedes the Bosch 4 year Warranty?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

richtung said:


> Thanks Alex. I was concerned as the receipt from the RAC stipulated a 36 month warranty and didn't know if this supersedes the Bosch 4 year Warranty?


It might do, although they should really honour the 4 year warranty as that is what Bosch offer with that battery. I have a feeling as your contract is with the RAC the 36 month warranty may apply in this case.

Alex


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Just another update.

Spoke to Bosch UK regarding the warranty. The advisor said that all batteries come with a 1 year warranty as standard. However, anything above this is at the discretion of the reseller and is strictly between the customer and reseller.
This is how the RAC only offered a 3 year warranty on the S4 battery.

On a more positive note, my sisters MPG has risen from 41mpg to a steady 49mpg since Ive changed the battery for her!

Rich


----------

